# Keeping gnats away from eyes?



## aerobicv (Dec 27, 2008)

We just moved from Southern CA to Northen CA. I know the gnats are supposed to go away soon but right now when I go out on the trail they gather all around my horses eyes. I've tried flyspray, swat and a roll-on but none of them seem to work for the gnats. Any suggestions besides wearing a fly mask?
Thanks,
Vickie


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

is your horse stabled? if he is you could try to put up them..hmmmm...what are they called again?...ummm but they keep away flies so why not gnats? just remember to keep it out of horseys reach though lol is there are reason he can wear a fly veil?..if not why not put one on him 
not sure if it will work but its worth a try...


----------



## aerobicv (Dec 27, 2008)

The gnats aren't around in the corral area but when you ride out into the forest they swarm around their eyes. I have seen people ride with flymasks on their horses but I was just wondering if there was something else. Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry im not sure if there is anything else, but you can get flymasks that attach to the bridle


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Vaseline applied around the face will help keep away gnats, flies, and bot eggs.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would try a fly mask, really, as if you put anything too close to their eyes it could run in there, causing you more potential issues than just gnats in the eyes. 

They make fly masks that are not 'quite' as heavy as those that are designed for stable use...they are a thinner material, so less cumbersome. I've ridden in fly bonnets (they cover the ears, and front of face) and fly masks though, and neither seem to bother my mare, or hinder her from seeing well.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i have ridden Tess in a fly mask that attaches to the bridle and she still went the same as she would without one. if you do choose to put spray around the eyes, dont spray it dirrectly onto te face, spray onto your hand then rub it around horses eyes, so you dont get it in the horses eyes


----------



## aerobicv (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks! I will check into the flymasks that you guys have mentioned. I will probably try the vaseline in the meantime just to see if that helps until I can get the masks. They say once it gets to 32 degrees these pesky gnats go away. I hope so!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I've ridden in both a fly veil and a fly mask and neither seem to affect my horse's performance. She seems to be able to see fine with either - we can even do jumping in them!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Those little gnats can go right through a fly mask.

I have very good luck with THIS product.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh yeah i think i have heard of THIS stuff before....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> oh yeah i think i have heard of THIS stuff before....


The word this is a link. :wink:

Gnatural is what used to be called Gnat Away. Great stuff. Smells good too.


----------

